# Vanguard replacement?



## Saxer (Jan 10, 2017)

It's a while ago I used reFx Vanguard from time to time. The sound was cheap without a lot of depth but it had a very unique "in your face supersaw". There are other synths which sound much more sophisticated but Vanguard often gave this bite on top of brassy or rave synths.
There was never an update to 64 bit and I'm on Mac/Logic and I even don't have it anymore so a 32-bit bride isn't an option.

The Vanguard sounds kind of overcompressed and hi-passed but I can't get a comparable sound out of my other synths that gives that edgy saw. Any idea?


----------



## lpuser (Jan 10, 2017)

May I ask why a brigde isn´t an option? Just to say: I am using 32Lives since its very first beta and it is absolutely great, transparent, light on CPU and it has *never* caused a crash or slowdown. Because I do not only own Vanguard but many other 32-bit plugins, such as Hypersonic, Wizoo products etc. I can highly recommend 32Lives.

I am pretty sure that others have the same positive experience, so I´d rather look into this than thinking of a Vanguard replacement (which you might not identically find). Soundradix are offering a free trial, so you can test it yourself. https://www.soundradix.com/products/32-lives/


----------



## davidgary73 (Jan 10, 2017)

You can try Sylenth1 as its pretty well known for supersaw sound. 

https://www.lennardigital.com/sylenth1/


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 10, 2017)

Lennar Sylenth

U-he Hive

U-he Diva (JP-8080 osc model)


----------



## Tatu (Jan 10, 2017)

I would take a look at Serum.
https://www.xferrecords.com/products/serum


----------



## Saxer (Jan 10, 2017)

lpuser said:


> May I ask why a brigde isn´t an option?


I didn't own Vanguard myself (used it in a collaboration studio where I was partner) and it's no longer avaliable by reFx. Nothing against 32Lives! 

Sylenth is a good idea. Diva makes this fat sound I love but somtimes want to add some Vanguard for the bite on top. But it's also possible that I glorify some old memories 

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 10, 2017)

Layer diva with serum. Yikes! Or even some ES-2, FM-8, Nexus for some bite.

Demo Arcsyn. I really been enjoying it lately watch for the banner ad at the top of V.I.


----------



## Allegro (Jan 10, 2017)

Spire has been my recent favorite. It has this Access Virus-y sound. Very in-your-face sounding with awesome filters. The unison engine is very very good for supersaws / hypersaws with some unique controls. The devs. are active too, squashing bugs and adding features etc.


----------



## Chandler (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm not familiar with Vanguard, but if you want bite on top, you might want to try something that isn't trying to sound analog. Perhaps Harmor or Mpowersynth would fit the bill. Both have lots of options for shaping supersaws and they aren't trying to sound analog, so you don't have to worry about a soft high end. I wouldn't classify the sounds a cheap. They can both be very in your face and cutting though.


----------



## Saxer (Jan 11, 2017)

Here's an example what I was talking about... (and yes, ugly things)


This sound of stacked saw-synths, compressed, noisy... ready to go.


----------



## Chandler (Jan 11, 2017)

I just checked and MPowersynth can do that kind of thing. There are some similar patches in the lead presets. Also Zentralmassiv sound has 3 preset packs that might be close to what you're looking for. I like the Impact soundset the best, but all of them are good.







IMO a lot of the patches are very in your face and hard hitting. Of course it isn't the same as Vanguard, but it can do those nasty enharmonic distorted sounds quite easily.


----------



## Vavastrasza (Jan 11, 2017)

You could take a look at Avenger, a recently synth from Vengeance Sound, which, I think, is basically Manuel Schleis, the guy who does many of the trancey samples for ReFX's Nexus 2.

http://vengeance-sound.com/


----------



## Saxer (Jan 11, 2017)

Thanks a lot! I'll have a look at MPowersynth. Already had a look at some Avenger videos. Seems to be a massive features synth (I'm afraid a bit too much for my taste). But I'll keep an eye on it.
Thanks for the infos!


----------



## Chandler (Jan 11, 2017)

The 1st sound posted in the video seems like it could be done on quite a few synths. I found something similar in MPS as stated above. Try this in a synth you already have.

Set osc1 to a supersaw setting that you like. Set osc2 to a saw wave 1 octave above. Now connect osc2 pitch to an LFO. Modulate the pitch by about a semi tone. Turn the LFO frequency way up, around 50hz to 100hz. Add delay, etc. That seems pretty close to the sound above.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jan 16, 2017)

I'd go for Spire or Hive for a slice of the Vanguard vibe. They have that virtual analogue vibe, which isn't as analogue accurate as things like Diva or RePro1, but do have that slight digital bite you're after.

Maybe even take a look at the new Redator 2 revision from Rob Papen? Haven't really taken a look at it myself yet, so not sure.

Oh, and if it's still on the cover disc of Computer Music, Ummet Ozcan's Genesis CM reminds me quite a bit of Vanguard, and it's free!


----------



## Living Fossil (Jan 16, 2017)

I also think you could have a closer look at Melda's MPowersynth, also in combination with the Zentralmassiv soundsets.
It's a synth with an incredible potential and tons of possibilities, unfortunately it is completely under the radar...


----------



## sazema (Feb 15, 2017)

Living Fossil said:


> I also think you could have a closer look at Melda's MPowersynth, also in combination with the Zentralmassiv soundsets.
> It's a synth with an incredible potential and tons of possibilities, unfortunately it is completely under the radar...


You are right, but I never liked Melda, because GUI is so clunky (even plugins are great).
And btw, you can drink two cups of coffee until you find each control in MPowerSynth. Maybe that possibilities are represented wrong. I remember, once I just needed a basic saw-bass sound and at the end I had to read manual to find the way how to do something with filtering etc.
It's easy to loose yourself in planty of windows and windows


----------



## Living Fossil (Feb 15, 2017)

sazema said:


> You are right, but I never liked Melda, because GUI is so clunky (even plugins are great).
> And btw, you can drink two cups of coffee until you find each control in MPowerSynth. Maybe that possibilities are represented wrong. I remember, once I just needed a basic saw-bass sound and at the end I had to read manual to find the way how to do something with filtering etc.
> It's easy to loose your self in planty of windows and windows



I can understand you very well 
However, two years ago i invested some extra time in Melda's MXXX and since then, those plug ins are very intuitive for me...and as mentioned, the quality is outstanding (yesterday i worked with the Melda Vocoder, and it's stunning...)

As an alternative u-He's Hive is a great option, with a GUI that is quite intuitive and a rewarding workflow.
It's low CPU use of course is also nice.


----------

